# Near Reeds Spring Missouri $1,000 per acre 98 acres



## RavensNest (Nov 16, 2007)

good location. Close enough in to have access to everything. close to lake and river. Paved road frontage. this is a very low price for such good land. there is a big wet weather creek on propert also. PM me if you want more info

raven


----------



## Tana (Jan 13, 2010)

Raven,
We are in Springfield, MO and somewhat familar with the area. Would you please give us driving directions to the land so we can go and see if we are interested? How much is timbered and cleared? Is there any other information about the property you could provide us?
Thank you Tana


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

Branson West and Reed Springs is growing check on regs!!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Will be visiting Branson this summer! Wish I could afford the property considering I'm already a college graduate with a certificate in Machining Technology and working on my 2nd certificate in Composite Technology and set to graduate in June 2010. Oh well. Good luck!


----------

